# Some kids and nannies from this year



## ibexgoat (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What lovely goats!!!


----------



## ibexgoat (Jun 23, 2017)

Their Sire.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, nice!!!


----------



## ibexgoat (Jun 23, 2017)

Nanny and Kid a couple days old


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Hartwigfarms (Nov 22, 2015)

ibexgoat said:


> View attachment 131414


Where can I get one?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh! How beautiful!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

WOW! That buck is incredible.


----------



## Amy__ (Jun 3, 2018)

So cute


----------

